# GH vs TDS



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Use less GH booster to get GH to 4 but still have TDS 150-200?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's around ~150 to 180 TDS after you reminerilize in general as you're still adding some kH into the water.

You don't NEED to keep it at that level, it's just for the more picky bee shrimps it's advised you do. But if you really want to keep it low you have to use RO/DI water, which comes out at a TDS of 0. That way when you reminerlize you control exactly what you're adding in.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I guess I assumed GH was more important than TDS, is that true?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

What Gh booster are you using? Some have lots more stuff in the them that will raise the TDS by a lot more. Pure gH chemicals, should add 17.9ppm TDS per 1 degree of gH.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm using the GH Booster from Greenleaf Aquariums:

Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4)
Calcium Sulfate (CaSO4)
Magnesium Sulfate (MgSO4)
Iron Sulfate (FeSO4)
Manganese Sulfate (MnSO4)


----------



## vincent201089 (Jan 16, 2012)

IMO, with your GH 6 even you use RODI TDS 0, you can't have TDS 100. You may but anything you put in your tank will increase your TDS around 20-30 more. If you want 100 ppm, you should set your GH at 4 or 5

I used Mosura Mineral Plus with RODI TDS 0 and it gave me 20 ppm for 1 GH. Before I dosed it in my tank my tank already had 30-40 ppm, I brought it to 120 ppm and 4 GH.

I wasn't happy with that TDS so I added Mosura TDS up to bring it to 180ppm. Now after 2 times water change with premixed RODI 4GH 80 TDS, tank is still 180-190 ppm. I don't need TDS up any more. Shrimp poo and food and others will do the rest for me.

Don't think about your TDS, GH is more important. It depends on what you put in the tank, especially the rocks.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

My water is 10% tap and 90% RO. THat get me the kh of 0 and I use fluval minerals to bump the gh.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

a gh of 6 at a min is 106ppm. I think your water is probably fine.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't want to use RO water so should I let my GH drop to 5 degrees to help get the TDS down a little or just keep it as is?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll be fine with a GH of 4-5


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

toofazt said:


> I guess I assumed GH was more important than TDS, is that true?


Yes that is true. But you still don't want a gH of ~6, and then a TDS of 400 or so. That just means you have a ton of dissolved nitrates and what not in the tank.



toofazt said:


> I don't want to use RO water so should I let my GH drop to 5 degrees to help get the TDS down a little or just keep it as is?


I think you're fine if your "clean" TDS reading is 225ppm. Just don't let the TDS in your tank go above 275.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

diwu13 said:


> I think you're fine if your "clean" TDS reading is 225ppm. Just don't let the TDS in your tank go above 275.


I haven't done a water change in about 2 weeks so it should go down some when I do.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Gh 4-5 is fine, CA+ will not move the TDS up as much as well if you are looking for another product.


----------

